# Unknown modifier 'u' ... Variable ALL_OPTIONS is recursive.



## ArsenShnurkov (May 29, 2012)

After executing the command [cmd=]pkg_deinstall tcl[/cmd] make starts to give error messages for every package:


```
[root@freebsd62 /usr/ports/www/xsp]# make
Unknown modifier 'u'

Variable ALL_OPTIONS is recursive.
[root@freebsd62 /usr/ports/www/xsp]# echo $ALL_OPTIONS

[root@freebsd62 /usr/ports/www/xsp]#
```

How to fix make?


----------



## phoenix (May 29, 2012)

Check your /etc/make.conf.

And, check the output of `# make -V ALL_OPTIONS` in the port directory.


----------



## ArsenShnurkov (May 29, 2012)

/etc/make.conf was emptied by me

`# make -V ALL_OPTIONS`

still gives the same error message


```
[root@freebsd62 /usr/ports/lang/tcl84]# make
Unknown modifier 'u'

Variable ALL_OPTIONS is recursive.
```


----------



## phoenix (May 29, 2012)

Something in your ports tree is corrupted, then.

You can try to remove /usr/ports/Mk and /usr/ports/lang/tcl84 directories, then update your ports tree to re-download them, and see if that fixes the issue.

If it doesn't, try removing the entire tree and re-downloading it.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 29, 2012)

/usr/ports/Mk is undergoing major changes today, 29 May 2012... which may have something to do with this thread...


----------



## ArsenShnurkov (May 30, 2012)

phoenix said:
			
		

> try removing the entire tree and re-downloading it.



I*'ve* done that:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=178943&postcount=3

But the problem with ALL_OPTIONS is still not solved.


----------



## grumpybozo (Jun 2, 2012)

Recent changes in /usr/ports/Mk  depend on the 'u' variable expansion modifier that was added to make(1) about 6 years ago. The man page in 6.4-RELEASE documents that modifier but the man page on 6.3-RELEASE-p13 does not, so it _may_ be possible to resolve this issue with a minimal update if you are unable to go to a supported version. It _may_ even be workable to just build yourself a new make binary from 6.4 or later source.  

I still have one machine at 6.3-RELEASE-p13 that has this problem but I'm also already in the process of evacuating and decommissioning it, so I'm just treating this as a message from the Beastie that I need to prioritize that work.


----------



## Lena (Jul 14, 2012)

I have a jail without sources under 6.3-STABLE. I copied all the content of the /usr/src/usr.src/make/ directory from another machine with 8.3-RELEASE, in that directory gave `make` command, then copied the "*make*" executable to /usr/bin/ . Now I again can update ports. Thanks.


----------



## Faulpelz (Aug 9, 2012)

This worked well for me. Thanks!


----------

